# Window Master switch no good? replace?



## hara_Smith (May 30, 2011)

Hello, I have 1998 Maxima SE

I am not sure if the master switch needs to be replace or if the window motor is no good. 

Here is the problem I am having. I can't control the driver side window. Wont go up or down, nothing. However I can control all the other 3 windows from the master switch. The door lock switch on the master panel do not open or close the driver side, but it controls the other 3 doors.

NOTE: I can lock the all the door switches if I manually push in the driver side lock on the door handle. It will also close the other 3 doors as well.

It seems there is no power going to the driver side door lock or window? But yet I can still control the passager doors and windows from the driver side. Confuse. 

Not sure if I have a loose wire somewhere or if the switch needs to be replace. Any ideas? Thanks


----------

